

Early Preview of Free Software Update for Kindle - sami_b
http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdMsgNo=1&cdPage=1&cdSort=oldest&cdThread=Tx1LTITBVYJBJPM&displayType=tagsDetail&cdMsgID=MxGZAKLSMXYD1J#MxGZAKLSMXYD1J

======
zdw
The "Real Page Numbers" feature sounds interesting, but I wonder what they'll
do for books where different versions have different numbering schemes
(paperback/hardcover/large print).

